# Gestion de proxy en fonction du réseau



## carfnann (18 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'utilise mon MBA au travail et chez moi en wifi, au boulot je suis obligé de passer par un proxy avec authentification pour accéder à internet et bien sur pas de proxy chez moi.
A chaque changement de "site" je suis obligé d'aller dans la config réseau pour cocher/décocher le proxy.

N'y a t il pas un moyen automatique de dire : 
Chez moi pas de proxy
Au boulot proxy

???


Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

concernant le surf
 il y a quelques extensions firefox astucieuses pour rapidement passer d'un réglage à l'autre
(sans aller dans configuration reseau)
foxyproxy , phproxy etc

je n'ai pas regardé si ca correspondrait à ton cas , je mentionne ca en passant


----------



## carfnann (20 Août 2008)

Personne?


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème !

Quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Dans les Préférences Systèmes--Réseau, configurer (colonne de gauche) deux connexions Airport  (Airport boulot et Airport maison) avec les paramètres qui vont bien.
Ensuite, jouer avec Activer airport ou Désactiver Airport pour choisir entre les deux profils Airport...


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (16 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je narrive pas a choisir quelle configuration réseau utiliser... il choisit aléatoirement lune ou lautre sans que je ne puisse rien faire...

Cest quand même étonnant que ce soit possible dintégrer des configurations proxy propre a chaque réseau sur liOs mais pas sur le MacOS...?


----------



## bidou1230 (25 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Je déterre ce sujet car j'ai exactement le même souci... Une solution nouvelle a-t-elle émergé depuis 4 ans?

Bonne soirée,

Bidou.


----------



## Ganngann (2 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Il n'y a toujours personne qui a une solution?
Bonne journée
Morgan


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Préférences Système / Réseau / dans le menu déroulant Configurations, choisir "modifier les configurations" et cliquer sur le + pour ajouter une nouvelle configuration, faire la configuration, lui donner un nom explicite et choisir ce nom dans menu Pomme / configuration réseau.


----------



## Ganngann (2 Décembre 2019)

Magnifique, ca marche,
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2019)

Content pour toi


----------

